# هل من الممكن تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد؟



## احمد رونى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد
اريد داءره لتحويل 6فولت مستمر الى 6فولت متردد
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم نرجوا من الاخوه التفاعل


----------



## التوزري (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن طبعا 
يكفي ان تضع قااطع ميكانيكي او الكتروني في الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد رونى قال:


> هل من الممكن تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد
> اريد داءره لتحويل 6فولت مستمر الى 6فولت متردد
> ارجو الرد سريعا


أى مذبذب يقوم بهذا العمل
حمل Data Sheet للقطعة LM380 ستجد فيها دائرة المذبذب
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8880/NSC/LM380.html


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ احمد طبعا يمكن تحوةيل التيار المستمر الى متغير والعكس ولاى قدره 
وانا مهندس قوى كهربيه عندى نظامين لتحويل المستمر لمتغير ذلك لان مصدر التوليد هى مولدات تيار مستمر
باستخدام محرك تيار مستمر لتدوير مولد تيار متغير وهذه افضل الطرق لاننا نحصل على موجه جيبيه مثاليه من المولد المتغير وايضا كفائه عاليه فى الاداء والتحمل 
باستخدام استاتيك كونفرتر وهو عباره عن دائره الكترونيه تختلف حسب القدره المطلوبه فعندى مثلا نستخدم الثايروستور 1200 امبير ودوائر تحكم معقده للغايه للتحكم فى زاويه الاشعال والفصل للثايروثتور ولا يمكن الحصول على موجه جيبيه ..وطبعا الاخوه بتوع الاكترونيك المفروض انهم يفيدونا بدوائر الكترونيه فى هذا المجال 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب طبعا يمكنك ان تحول 
اليك هذا الرابط فيه ما تريد ان شاء الله 
http://www.discovercircuits.com/C/co-dctoac.htm


----------



## dercncplaner (15 سبتمبر 2008)

التوزري قال:


> ممكن طبعا
> يكفي ان تضع قااطع ميكانيكي او الكتروني في الدائرة



يا أخي الكريم، ليس المهم في التيار المغير التغير فقط، بل شكل التغير.
باستخدام قاطع ميكانيكي نحصر على تيار .. متقطع .. وليس متغير بشكل جيبي، إضافة إلى أن القاطع الميكانيكي يلغي الاستمرار ويسبب في لحظة .. القفز .. إلى تغير خطير بالنسبة لأغلب الأجهزة البسيطة التي لا تحتوى دوائر الكترونية للتعامل مع هذا، وهو Impuls Funktion.

وإضافة إلى هذا فأنا لا أعتقد أن الأخ يطلب أي طريقة ميكانيكية.



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أى مذبذب يقوم بهذا العمل
> حمل Data Sheet للقطعة LM380 ستجد فيها دائرة المذبذب
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8880/NSC/LM380.html



صحيح، ولكنها معقدة جداًّ.
الموضوع أبسط بكثير



الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي الحبيب طبعا يمكنك ان تحول
> اليك هذا الرابط فيه ما تريد ان شاء الله
> http://www.discovercircuits.com/C/co-dctoac.htm



تماماً ... هذا هو الأفضل


أخي احمد رونى
الفكرة من التيار المستمر هو أن شدة التيار أو فرق الجهد لا يتغير في مخرج الدارة Out.
والفكرة في التيار المتغير هو أن الشدة تتغير في الدارة، بمعنى أصح ... تتأرجح.

كيف
سؤال جميل :81:

كلنا يعلم أن المكثف والوشائع (اللفائف) تقوم بحفظ الطاقة.
فإذا وصلنا مكثف (غير قطبي) مشحون مع لفيفة غير مشحونة باعتبار أن قيمهما تتناسب، فسنجد أن الطاقة تنتقل من المكثف إلى اللفيفة لتشحنها حتى تنشحن ويتفرغ المكثف، ثم تعود الطاقة لتنتقل إلى المكثف مرة أخرة .. وهكذا.
وبسبب معادلات المكثف واللفيفة للتيار وفرق الجهد، تكون معادلة تأرجح الطاقة في هذه الدارة جيبيّة.

ولأن القطع الإلكترونية تحوي معاومات خسارة على التسلسل أو التفرع حسب نوعها، فإن التأرجح لا يدوم، بل إن شدة الالمُتغيّرات تتناقص بشكل Exponential
لهذا يجب تغذية الدارة بمصدر تيار مستمر.
ويمكن أن نأخذ المخرج في موضع مناسب على الدارة حسب الطلب (تيار أو فرق جهد).

وهذا ما نحتاجه بالفعل.

ولكن هذه الدارة البسيطة تتأثر بالضغط الذي يتسبب فيه أي شيء من جهة المخرج، لذلك يجب استخدام ترانزيزتزرات (أو / و) OP's.

ولهذا فإن ما تحتاجه موجود على الرابك الذي وضعه الأخ الياس عبد النور.

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت بما فيه خير.
وأسأل الله أن يهدينا لما فيه خيرنا وخير غيرنا في ديننا ودنيانا.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## رائد الهندسة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أكيد يمكن والجهاز رخيص السعر بس انا بالصعوبة وجدته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

dercncplaner قال:


> يا أخي الكريم، ليس المهم في التيار المغير التغير فقط، بل شكل التغير.


أخى قلت عن مشاركتى


> صحيح، ولكنها معقدة جداًّ.
> الموضوع أبسط بكثير
> 
> ولهذا فإن ما تحتاجه موجود على الرابك الذي وضعه الأخ الياس عبد النور.
> ...


أخى
الدائرة التى ذكرتها تحتوى Ic واحدة و 3 مكثفات و 4 مقاومات و تعطى تيار متردد ذو موجة جيبية

أما الدائرة الأخرى تقريبا بها نفس المكونات و تحتاج محول خاص و تعطى موجة مربعة
كيف تقيم الأولى معقدة جدا بينما الثانية هى الحل والفارق لا يذكر وانت لم تسأل صاحب المشكلة أى نوع يحتاج؟


----------



## dercncplaner (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> الدائرة التى ذكرتها تحتوى Ic واحدة و 3 مكثفات و 4 مقاومات و تعطى تيار متردد ذو موجة جيبية
> 
> أما الدائرة الأخرى تقريبا بها نفس المكونات و تحتاج محول خاص و تعطى موجة مربعة
> كيف تقيم الأولى معقدة جدا بينما الثانية هى الحل والفارق لا يذكر وانت لم تسأل صاحب المشكلة أى نوع يحتاج؟



أخي، أنا لم أقصد من الكلام أن أنقد شخصك، فلا تأخذ كلامي كتجريح.

أنا أعطيت رأيي فقط، وعلى كل حال .. معك كل الحق.
فعلاً تبدو الثانية وكأنها تعطي موجة مربعة، ولكنني لم أدقِّق فيها، نظرت إليها بشكل سريع وقرأت بعض ما كُتب عنها.
والغريب أن من المكتوب أنها تصلح للأجهزة الصغيرة مثل التلفاز الصغير مثلاً، ولكن هل تعمل هذه الأجهزة على تيار متغير مربع.
لهذا جزمت بأنها تعطي موجة جيبية.

على كل حال، أنا أعتذر.


----------



## عمار محطات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله الجهود


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dercncplaner قال:


> أخي، أنا لم أقصد من الكلام أن أنقد شخصك، فلا تأخذ كلامي كتجريح.
> 
> أنا أعطيت رأيي فقط، وعلى كل حال .. معك كل الحق.
> فعلاً تبدو الثانية وكأنها تعطي موجة مربعة، ولكنني لم أدقِّق فيها، نظرت إليها بشكل سريع وقرأت بعض ما كُتب عنها.
> ...


أخى
أشكر ردك ولا داعى للإعتذار فكلنا نحاول المساعدة و فقط اردت التوضيح
أجل يا أخى هذه الاجهزة تعمل على موجة مربعة فدخولها دائرة تقويم إما موجة كامله أو نصف موجة كما تعلم و على أى حال ستخرج تيار مستمر
المشكلة لو زاد الخرج عما هو مفروض هنا تتلف الدوائر تماما كما تتلف نتيجة ارتفاع الجهد
بالنسبة للموتورات فهذه الوائر تسبب سخونة لإحتوائها نسبة عالية من التوافقيات


----------



## moon04 (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور................مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور....مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور...........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور...........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور...........مشكور
مشكور........مشكور..........مشكور..........مشكور......مشكور
مشكور........مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكور........مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## احمد رونى (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على التفاعل
thank'sssssssssssssssssss


----------



## العبادي ع (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## medio reda (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الكبير والله الوفق


----------



## ebrahim fawaz (29 يونيو 2010)

ابراهيم جاهين قال:


> موضوع مهم نرجوا من الاخوه التفاعل


 






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة المهندسين الرجاء كتابه توضيحيه عن دائرة تحويل التيار المستمرالي التيار المتردد
وعمل رسم موضح للدائرة وأسماء القطع الالكترونيه المكونه للدائرة حتي نتمكن من تنفيذ 
هذه الدائره عمليا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء لنشر العلم لمن يبحث عنه ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم ابراهيم فواز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2010)

فى احد الردود موقع به عديد من الدوائر بقدرات مختلفة

اختار منها ما تريد و نناقشه


----------



## سماره سماره (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيوببيد (30 يونيو 2010)

عن طريق السلكونات او الدايوت


----------



## oukassou (1 يوليو 2010)

oui a l'aide d'un onduleur autonome


----------

